# Canon G9X PowerShot Mark II Camera



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got a like new Canon point and shoot camera for sale. It's in perfect condition. 

It's set-up for digiscoping. This is the same set-up you would find at TinesUp.Com with the ScopeCam. This is $490 new. 

The camera is already equipped with the adapter on the camera that you attach the scope adapter to. I have the adapter for the Swarovski ATS that will come with the camera. TinesUp sells adapters that would work for this camera to many makes and models of spotters. This camera has 20.1 megapixels, and a ton of features. 

I've got it listed on KSL for $400 but would let it go to a UWN member for $350. I recently purchased a DSLR, so I thought I would sell this one. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Good price I have a PowerShot SX50 that I would like to get a scope adapter for but at the price they want for one I'll wait.

Here is a bump for you 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate that.

It really is a pretty cool set-up!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

good price


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

This item has been sold. Thanks!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

good price


----------

